# DNS66?



## hat (Nov 10, 2018)

I got a new phone recently, because my old one was acting up something awful... and the carrier wasn't the greatest, either. So now I have the J7 Sky Pro. I'm liking it a lot so far, because it at least works correctly... but I don't see a root method anywhere. 

I wanted root so I could use root ad block apps like AdAway, but without root, I searched for another way. That's when I heard about DNS66. Anyone tried it?


----------



## opojare (Nov 10, 2018)

I tried it without any success, couldn't figure it out somehow. So i use Blokada right now. It should works same way anyway.


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 10, 2018)

You can root it with TWRP and SuperSU.

If the 'OEM unlock' button is missing, try this method. Samsung devices are normally easy to root.

Or you can use Firefox for Android and uBlock Origin.


----------

